# En - Vens del cinema? Sí, en vinc.



## panjabigator

Bona tarde a tothom!

Estava estudiant el francès i he llegit aquesta informació sobre el pronom "en" que m'ha semblat curiós. 

Es pot fer servir "en" amb "venir" en català? O hauria d'ésser el pronom "hi" i no pas el "en?"

Per exemple: Vens del cinema? Sí, en vinc.


----------



## Agró

https://relatsencatala.cat/relat/petiteses-pronom-feble-en/1043690​*d)-Si en algun moment volem escriure el pronom “en” i a més a més el Complement, hi hem de posar una coma entremig. Exemple: Sí que en vinc, del cinema*​


----------



## Penyafort

panjabigator said:


> Es pot fer servir "en" amb "venir" en català? O hauria d'ésser el pronom "hi" i no pas el "en?"
> 
> Per exemple: Vens del cinema? Sí, en vinc.



Sí. De fet, _*en*_ és el pronom habitual per pronominalitzar un complement introduït per la preposició _de_, sigui del tipus que sigui.

- Pere, que vens *del cinema*? 
- Sí, *en* vinc. 

- Pere, que et penedeixes *del que has fet*?
- Sí, me'*n* penedeixo.

- Pere, feies aquestes dolenteries quan eres jove?
- Sí, però no *n*'era conscient.  [No era conscient *d'això*]


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies per les respostes, amics!

I com us sembla "hi vinc" en comptes de "en vinc?"


----------



## Penyafort

panjabigator said:


> I com us sembla "hi vinc" en comptes de "en vinc?"



Correcte si l'utilitzem quan _venir_ va seguit d'un complement introduït per "a".

- Vens avui *a la festa*, Marc?
- *Hi* vinc.


----------



## merquiades

panjabigator said:


> Gràcies per les respostes, amics!
> 
> I com us sembla "hi vinc" en comptes de "en vinc?"


Hola Panjabigator.   Fa molt de temps que no et veiem en aquests foros.  Ens ho confirmarà en Penyafort o en Dymn, però no crec que "hi vinc" es faci servir "_en comptes de_ "en vinc".  Més aviat "hi vinc" és el contrari de "en vinc".  Em sembla que funciona així, com en francès.

Hola.  Vens a la festa d'en Penyafort?  Sí, home, hi vinc ara mateix. Serà divertit. 
Hola.  Vens de la festa d'en Penyafort?  Sí, en vinc.  Ha estat divertit.


----------



## Penyafort

merquiades said:


> Hola.  Vens a la festa d'en Penyafort?  Sí, home, hi vinc ara mateix. Serà divertit.
> Hola.  Vens de la festa d'en Penyafort?  Sí, en vinc.  Ha estat divertit.



🥳


----------



## Doraemon-

En això és igual al francès.
Quan vas a Barcelona? = Quan hi vas?
Quan vens de Barcelona? = Quan en vens?

_Ja hi vinc_ és correcte, però significa _ja vinc aquí _[al lloc on et trobes tu], no_ ja vinc d'aquí_ [del lloc on em trobo jo]_.
En/hi_ indiquen origen i destinació/localització, respectivament. En general si el complement porta la preposició _de_ el pronom és _en_, i si porta la preposició _a_ el pronom és _hi_.

També en francès i amb el mateix sentit existeix _j'y viens_.


----------

